# The Bizarre Weddings Thread



## Johnny Thunder

*Couple married in the after life*

http://paranormal.about.com/gi/o.ht...sp?file=/2006/11/2/nation/15895616&sec=nation


----------



## Wildomar

If the bride and groom consumate the marriage, would it qualify as necrophilia?


----------



## Vlad

Marriage would have killed them anyway, lol.


----------



## trishaanne

NOT cool Vlad, darling!


----------



## Sinister

Dumb. Just...dumb.


----------



## Wildomar

Sinister said:


> Dumb. Just...dumb.


What? I think you missed the part about Lin Xiu Lan's Family collecting a really sweet dowry! Seems brilliant to me... they just had to convince the Zhong family that this was a good idea. Just remember, in this life you dont want to be a Zhong.


----------



## Sinister

Something just seems disturbing that a country who has people who think this way, actually have nuclear capabilities. Then again, we have a president like George Bush and The 700 Club...


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Chinese coal mine weddings!*

This is is just idiotic!

http://uk.reuters.com/article/idUKPEK23431320061205


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*No more Hindu dog weddings.....*

*Dog weddings called off on grounds of cruelty *

http://tvnz.co.nz/view/news_world_story_skin/938476


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Here's another sort of related story about "ghost" brides, dead grooms, ghost weddings.... oh and murder.

http://news.yahoo.com/s/nm/20070125/od_nm/china_murder_marriage_dc


----------



## dynoflyer

I'll bet *Wedding Crashers *skipped this reception, huh?


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Frog wedding*

http://www.newkerala.com/nkfullnews-1-59566.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

What if the marriage doesn't work out? Do the gods send an earthquake?


----------



## Revenant

That would be cool if the groom wore a top hat and tux for the wedding... and then grabbed a cane and started singing to the bride, "Hello my baby, hello my honey. hello my ragtime gal....."


----------



## RoxyBlue

Revenant said:


> That would be cool if the groom wore a top hat and tux for the wedding... and then grabbed a cane and started singing to the bride, "Hello my baby, hello my honey. hello my ragtime gal....."


LOL, I love that cartoon!


----------



## Don Givens

Unfortunately. the marraige was never consumated because the groom croaked. (Insert rimshot here.)


----------



## Dixie

Where's the FROG QUEEN from The Davis Graveyard when you need her?


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don Givens said:


> Unfortunately. the marraige was never consumated because the groom croaked. (Insert rimshot here.)


...And that left his in-laws hopping mad:googly:


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Woman getting married to fair ride*

Well, there's someone - or something - for everyone I suppose.............:googly:

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/new...Woman-getting-married-to-fairground-ride.html

Amy Wolfe-1001 Nachts rolls right off the tongue!


----------



## Dark Angel 27

oh..my...gosh...

is that even possible?


----------



## Dr Morbius

"Objectum Sexuality"....I wonder what their children will look like!
1001 Nacht: " Amy, the baby is crying."
Amy: "Nachty, it's your turn to oil the little thing"
1001 Nacht:" You KNOW I have to get up and work early tomorrow"
Amy: " I knew you wouldn't help me raise the little bumper car"
1001 Nacht: " Oh, God. Here we go again. I'm going out."
Amy: "FINE! I know your going out to see that Dark ride hussy.."
1001 Nacht: " At least she doesn't nag me......"


----------



## Spooklights

I'm a church organist myself, and I've seen lots of really strange weddings. This, however, takes the cake.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dr M, I had the exact same thought myself


----------



## sharpobject

Holy crap - now I'm ashamed I live in PA. But on the other hand - I've been to Knoebels many times (45 min. from my house) and although I don't want to marry it - I'm totally smitten with their haunted house dark ride.


----------



## GothicCandle

wow,uhhh, that is just uhhhhh, yeah, freak, and not a cool halloween freak ether.


----------



## Lady Nyxie

sharpobject said:


> Holy crap - now I'm ashamed I live in PA. But on the other hand - I've been to Knoebels many times (45 min. from my house) and although I don't want to marry it - I'm totally smitten with their haunted house dark ride.


Thank you sharpobject for pointing out to JT that this really isn't a tourism advertisement that says "Come, visit PA. You have a friend in PA."


----------



## Johnny Thunder

*Mailman marries his cat*

Hey, I'm not judging you dude but.............WHAT? 

http://www.dailytelegraph.com.au/ne...herlich-marries-his-cat/story-0-1225862097407


----------



## RoxyBlue

This is just wrong on so many levels:googly:


----------



## The Creepster

Wuv.....Twue Wuv...is what Bwings us togebher....skip to the end.....Hawe ewe Da wing?


----------



## Dr Morbius

Just like a mailman...marries the first piece of tail he sees.
If he gets divorced, will he pay meowamony?
I'm sure they will get "frisky" on the wedding night.
This union gives me "paws".
I won't even get into all the "P" jokes...that would be just wrong.


----------



## Goblin

This is a little too weird! :googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue

Doc, you are relentless


----------



## Denhaunt

Does anyone else think that this guy looks a little like "Buffalo Bill" from Silence of the Lambs? Definitely ups the creepy factor.


----------



## Goblin

I'd hate to see their wedding night! :googly:


----------



## Ms. Wicked

LOL Doc!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Wedding fun

This couple dressed as Shrek for their special day&#8230;.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...e-fans-tie-knot-dressed-Shrek-characters.html

&#8230;while this couple had a kangaroo for a bridesmaid.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...n-couple-kangaroo-bridesmaid-wedding-day.html


----------



## RoxyBlue

Awww, that 'roo is so cute!

One of my co-workers from West Virginia held his wedding outside so his dog could attend


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Python wedding. Delightful.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-pacific-12107716


----------



## Spooky1

Now that's just ssssssssssssssilly.


----------



## RoxyBlue

Since the bride is bigger than the groom, it may be a short-lived marriage


----------

